# Car Insurance Poll (How much do you pay?)



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if this has been done before, I just wanted to know the car insurance rates for e46s around US
Mine:
01 330ci Lease
State farm
Florida, Broward county
150000/350000 500 deductile
$438 every 6 months.
:thumb:


----------



## larhode (Mar 2, 2002)

02 325i (purchased)
SP PP Nav

Fort Mill SC
Full coverage
300k/500k liability limits
300 deductible (coll and comp)
Premium: $380 per 6 months
Company: USAA insurance


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

01 330i lease
Allstate
Monroe county, NY
(can't remember coverage amounts)
$500 ded. collision/$250 comp.
$1080/6 months 

(btw, I'm 20, so that doesn't help much; clean license as far as they're concerned too)


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

'01 330Cic (Purchased)
USAA
Indiana, Hancock County
150000/350000 $250 Deductible
$289 every 6 mos.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Just quoted by Amica:

Erie County, NY
'02 330Ci - arrival by May 8th!
$1,155/yr
100/300
$1,000 Ded. Collision
$250 Ded. Comp

(this is with 3 comp claims under $1,000 and one speeding ticket on my motorcycle)


----------



## Tom T (Mar 5, 2002)

Hello from the expensive NY-NJ area. I pay about $690 every 6 months w/100 ded. on Comp. & 500 on collision for a 2002 325 coupe. And that is with a perfect driving record, but it is complicated by the fact we have a 17 year old daughter on our policy & even though she isn't assigned to the BMW, she is still insured under all our cars. Tom


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm getting my 330Ci in July and I called for insurance and they told me $2040/yr or roughly 170 a month. I have 2 speeding tickets in the last 3 years and someone stole my stereo last year worth 1200 bucks. I have ERIE insurance in PA. I'm 21 and going to be putting 25k down on my 42k car so my payments should be around 300 a month with 170 insurance is almost 500 a month which isn't bad I can't wait till I'm 25 or married (one benefit = lower insurance), but I make 2k a month take home so I'm not sweating the payments.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

I bet nobody can beat my insurance cost: $3260/yr

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2943&highlight=insurance

"D'OH" comes to mind... (so does $$ dough $$)

- Cowboy


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

29 yr old male, married
30 yr old female, married
Each primary driver's of respective cars.

2 323Ci's in L.A. county
State Farm
30,000|150,000|300,000
$650 / 6 month for EACH car.


----------



## grumpsy (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't have my car just yet, but here is what my current agent has quoted me twice:

2002 330xi
100/300
$500 deductible collision
$50 deductible comp w/full glass
State Farm, Colorado
$1384/year


The low comp deductible, the claim history for hail damage in Colorado, and the fact that we have ridiculously high state-mandated PIP coverage, inflate the premium over what I might pay in other states.


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

*NO ONe can beat USAA*

All these Insurance Companies that say call and compare will not even waste their time quoting against USAA.

You have to be a officer in the Military to get it (as far as I know).

We have it and it is by far the cheapest around and you get money rebated to you each year...

Mrs. Hell pays the bills so I don't have the exact price, but when I switched from a 94 Accord to a 2002 330i, with the same coverage, my rates went up (only) $23 bucks a month!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Pierce County, WA 
'01 330Ci 
(No tickets, or accidents since 1981)
Yearly milege 15,000
100/300 
$500 Ded. Collision 
$250 Ded. Comp 
$928/yr 
AIG Insurance


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

21 year old married female (me)
26 year old married male

no losses/violations
all cars completely paid for

Chubb Insurance
Allegheny County, Pennsylvania

'01 BMW 330i
'97 BMW 850ci
'01 Nissan XTerra SE

$100k/$300k on all (stacked)
$1 million excess liability umbrella
limited tort (would have been $500 a year more)
$1000 deductible

$2780/year for all 3

Up until now I was paying $3000 every 6 months with Progressive. Much, much less coverage, too. Their customer service went all to hell along the way (Progressive in California was great). Not to mention my Chubb agent is a normal human and cool at that -- you know what they usually say about lawyers and insurance salesmen hehe 

I got a quote from All State and they wanted $4k every 6 months just for the 850ci!!!!! they wanted like ~$7500/6 months for the 3 cars!! wtf?

Chubb was actually what BMW of San Francisco tried to push on us when we bought our cars, but I had heard they were evil expensive. Then we started searching around when Progressive kept screwing us over and found that they had the best of everything (agreed on values/OEM parts/no prorated payouts/you pick your shop/etc) and they were much, much cheaper.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

grumpsy said:


> *Don't have my car just yet, but here is what my current agent has quoted me twice:
> 
> 2002 330xi
> 100/300
> ...


Ditto EXACTLY what he said.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

$121.38 a month for a 2001 330Ci (full coverage) and a 1992 525i liability only with USAA with $1000. deductable, 30 yrs. old married, with child, multi-car discount, less than 6,000 miles a yr. on the 330 1 speeding ticket.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

'01 325Ci

$1040/year with no tickets/accidents on record, 32yo single guy, $500 coll/comp deductibles, less than 7500 miles/year noted, and state mandated minimum liability limits for CA. With American Express's insurance company living in beautiful Santa Monica, California.

I thought what I was paying was good especially given that I'm in Los Angeles County but some of the rates you guys have are incredible!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey Tammy, is this the ins. you got?

http://www.chubb.com/personal/mp_auto_pref_adv.jsp?stateAuto=NY&covType=MP

That looks like a DAMN good deal to me! I'm puttin in for a quote. I especially like the rental car reimbursement clause.


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Yep, that is my insurance.

I concur with the rental car thing. $3k limit to rent whatever car you want (not some lame per day limit) so you can rent a BMW or whatever while yours is in the shop.

I'll give you the name/email of my agent if you want to get a quote. They said that they can do almost any state in the union (he mentioned if I ever move I can still go through them).


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

tam3 said:


> *Yep, that is my insurance.
> 
> I concur with the rental car thing. $3k limit to rent whatever car you want (not some lame per day limit) so you can rent a BMW or whatever while yours is in the shop.
> 
> I'll give you the name/email of my agent if you want to get a quote. They said that they can do almost any state in the union (he mentioned if I ever move I can still go through them). *


Yah email me that info. I just put in for an online quote from some local chubb agent 'round here. I'd like to compare.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

About $600/yr,100/300/100, 500 deductible, AAA


----------

